# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  На Mail.ru запущен новый спам-фильтр

## ALEX(XX)

29 мая 2008 года, 15:12 
Текст: Юрий Ильин 
"Лаборатория Касперского" и компания Mail.Ru объявили о завершении тестирования и вводе в эксплуатацию новой антиспам-системы. Внедрение новой технологии, по утверждению разработчиков, уже позволило в 5 раз сократить количество откликов пользователей почтовой службы на нежелательную корреспонденцию. 
В данный момент новая антиспам-система блокирует доставку на ящики пользователей около 20 млн спам-писем в сутки. Еще около 80 млн задерживается раньше, на этапе фильтрования открытых релеев и спамерских подсетей. 
Новое решение, как отмечается в пресс-релизе, разработано прежних технологий "Лаборатории Касперского", применявшихся для защиты пользователей Mail.Ru от спама в течение нескольких лет. Ядро системы включает сигнатурную базу антиспама, которая постоянно дополняется и изменяется в зависимости от текущей ситуации. 
Система в режиме онлайн проверяет не только весь поток входящей корреспонденции, но также и внутренний трафик (т.е. письма с Mail.Ru на Mail.Ru), и исходящие сообщения. Сомнительные рассылки выделяются "по нечётким признакам", а также с использованием базы сигнатур и откликов пользователей. 
Статистическая информация о них и о решениях системы отображается в администраторской консоли команды аналитиков Mail.Ru. Эти сведения позволяют аналитикам контролировать ход работы системы и оперативно вносить изменения, подстраиваясь под нежелательные рассылки. Время анализа и реакции на каждую новую рассылку составляет всего несколько минут. 
Также используются собранные Mail.Ru и публичные списки "ненадежных" отправителей - открытых релеев и спамерских подсетей.

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NiiL

Не знаю что будет с новым спам-фильтром мейла, но старый работал сверх ужасно. Почта на Яндексе порой пропускает спам, но редко. А вот на gmail пока ни одного спам-письма не пропустила. Вот так.)

----------


## Arkadiy

> Не знаю что будет с новым спам-фильтром мейла, но старый работал сверх ужасно. Почта на Яндексе порой пропускает спам, но редко. А вот на gmail пока ни одного спам-письма не пропустила. Вот так.)


И яндекс спам порой пропускает в входящие и Gmail тоже пропускает иногда, но соглашусь, действительно редко.

----------


## NiiL

Нее..пока нового спам-фильтра вообще не ощущается. Как была помойкой так она ею и остается. Обидно за Касперского. Может ещё не ввели?)

----------


## Гриша

Ввели,не Касперский плохой,а спамеры бдят :Smiley:

----------


## калека

на мейл ру вообще спама больше чем норм писем! невозможно найти сообщения среди спам писем=( я пользуюсь украинским ресурсом...www.i.ua . 1гигибайт и никакого спама! более того можно перенести ящик на моб телефон(SMTP сервер (с авторизацией) )!!Уведомление через SMSи многое другое! мейл.ру-неактуально...

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*

кстати письма(спам) там проверяют касперским...

----------


## ananas

> Нее..пока нового спам-фильтра вообще не ощущается. Как была помойкой так она ею и остается. Обидно за Касперского. Может ещё не ввели?)


помойка превратилась в свалку. спама стало больше раза в два в обоих моих ящиках на мейлру. при чем, он не попадает в папки "сомнительные", он - во "входящих".

----------


## Гриша

Странно,а у меня вообще спаму нет,в чем же секрет успеха?  :Smiley:

----------


## ISO

Я обратил внимание, что ко мне на ящик mail.ru много спам-писем приходило, а в строке *КОМУ* этих писем числился совсем не мой электронный адрес. Поэтому в настройках ящика добавил фильтр с правилом 
*Если* пришедшее письмо в поле *Кому* не содержит *адрес моего ящика,без @mail.ru* то *Поместить* это  письмо в папку *Корзина*. Практически весь спам в корзине.
На yandex.ru так же есть ящик, на него спам сыпится караул, причём на мой адрес. Самое интересное, что ящиком этим вообще нигде не пользуюсь, только завёл его для яндекс денег. Где он засветился не понятно.

----------


## 1205

Есть два ящика на mail.ru. Спам идет на оба. Но в последнее время общее количество действительно немного уменьшилось. И еще я думаю, есть какая-то связь между спамом и mail агентом. На тот ящик, который часто используется для агента, приходит спама гораздо больше.
На яндексе спама достаточно много, но он весь автоматически попадает в папку "Спам" (наверное, на яндексе антиспам гораздо круче), во "Входящие" не попадает. Раньше на яндексе у меня почти не было спама. Но ящик этот у меня много где засвечен, регистрации почти везде на него, поэтому и спам.

----------


## XP user

> И еще я думаю, есть какая-то связь между спамом и mail агентом.


Это вы очень дипломатично выразились. Ещё причина увеличения спама на мейл.ру - их раздел с фотками. Если вы там участвуете, будьте готовы.

Paul

----------


## 1205

> Это вы очень дипломатично выразились. Ещё причина увеличения спама на мейл.ру - их раздел с фотками. Если вы там участвуете, будьте готовы.
> 
> Paul


Нет, не участвую.
Кстати, на mail.ru, как там написано, всю почту проверяет антивирус Касперского.
Ну вот решил проверить:
Отправил с одного моего ящика на mail.ru на другой (тоже на mail.ru) письмо с темой "Привет", текстом "Привет" и прикрепленным файлом TheBestMarch.scr, который является Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.sgj (по Касперскому, в базы попал несколько месяцев назад).
Файл не был в архиве, а просто прикреплен. И письмо дошло!!! :Shocked:  Захожу на другой свой ящик, вижу новое входящее письмо с целым-невредимым трояном. Вверху надпись: Проверено АнтиВирусом и АнтиСпамом Касперского
Пинч успешно скачался, никаких предупреждений от mail не было. KIS 2009 на компе файл убил.
Вот так вот работает антивирус Касперского на mail.ru, обеспечивая защищенную от вирусов почту! :Sad:

----------


## XP user

> Кстати, на mail.ru, как там написано, всю почту проверяет антивирус Касперского.


Касперский здесь не причём. Если я правильо информирован, то тогда ВНУТРЕННИЙ трафик НЕ проверяется совсем. Именно поэтому там много спама и заражений.

Paul

----------


## 1205

> Если я правильо информирован, то тогда ВНУТРЕННИЙ трафик НЕ проверяется. Именно поэтому там много спама и заражений.
> 
> Paul


А вот оно в чем дело... Но это же неправильно! я же могу сейчас просто разослать по разным адресам на мейле, например, Trojan.Krotten или еще что-нибудь более опасное...и ничего. И еще пишут у каждого письма "проверено антивирусом...". На яндекс-почте я не могу прикрепить к письму даже программу-шутку, проходящую по базе Dr.Web.

----------


## XP user

> А вот оно в чем дело... Но это же неправильно!


Знаете, что они на это отвечают? 'Не нравится - не пользуетесь.' Поэтому и ушёл оттуда. Скажу вам даже вот что: весь домен mail.ru у меня заблокирован, вместе с rambler, yandex, liveinternet, livejournal, и др.

Paul

----------


## 1205

> Знаете, что они на это отвечают? 'Не нравится - не пользуетесь.' Поэтому и ушёл оттуда. Скажу вам даже вот что: весь домен mail.ru у меня заблокирован, вместе с rambler, yandex, liveinternet, livejournal, и др.
> 
> Paul


Ну рамблер-это другое... Я там зарегил ящик только для получения номера ICQ года 1,5 назад. Этим номером до сих пор пользуюсь, но на рамблеровский e-mail за это время не свалилось ни одного "лишнего" письма.
А ресурс mail.ru мне нужен в основном из-за агента. Самому этот агент как программа не нравится. Но по не совсем понятным причинам, многие мои друзья предпочитают для общения mail агент вместо ICQ.

----------


## XP user

> А ресурс mail.ru мне нужен в основном из-за агента. Самому этот агент как программа не нравится. Но по не совсем понятным причинам, многие мои друзья предпочитают для общения mail агент вместо ICQ.


Pinch часто делает вид, что он на самом деле menu.dll из C:\Documents and Settings\юзер\Application Data\Mra\Update\

Paul

----------


## 1205

> Pinch часто делает вид, что он на самом деле menu.dll из C:\Documents and Settings\юзер\Application Data\Mra\Update\
> 
> Paul


Интересненько... 
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/4...e90def767069c3
Но 1 антивирус, да тем более Clam-скорее false. Каспер как-то magent.exe назвал IRCBot, потом исправили.

----------


## XP user

> Интересненько... 
> http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/4...e90def767069c3
> Но 1 антивирус, да тем более Clam-скорее false. Каспер как-то magent.exe назвал IRCBot, потом исправили.


Делайте поиск в Гугле по предмету menu.dll
Увидите, сколько раз попадается на самом деле Pinch.
Заражённый файл Magent.exe так часто не встречается.
P.S.: Если хоть малейшее сомнение есть - оправьте файл в лаб.

Paul

----------


## 1205

Эээ... ну касперовцам сейчас отправлю. Нашел информацию:



> агент распаковывает следующие dll:
> games.dll - это игры. (Шашки, шахматы, морской бой)
> menu.dll - это плагин для eplorer'а. Позволяет отправлять файлы по агенту из контекстного меню проводника.
> mrasearch.dll - это плагин для ИЕ. Устанавливает поиск@mail.ru как поиск по умолчанию.
> 
> Частенько антивирусы подозревают в этих файлах троян LdPinch или его модификации. Почему это происходит могу только предположить:
> Этот троян ворует пароли от почтовых ящиков из почтовых клиентов, пароли аськи, агента и еще чего-то. Задумайтесь, насколько агент подходит под это определение. Агент также читает пароли (а иначе зачем их хранить), агент шлет их куда-то (на сервер агента для того, чтобы поключится). Еще он сам распространяется - агент распаковывает из себя выше указанные библиотеки и подключает их к Проводнику и ИЕ. Видимо этого достаточно, что бы считаться вирусом.
> Что бы убедиться, что эти библиотеки не изменены - начиная с версии 4.10 они подписанны. Если в свойствах файла есть цифровая подпись от "Port.Ru", значит этот файл не изменен. В противном случе возможно, что он заражен.


У меня библиотека подписана Port.ru

----------


## XP user

> У меня библиотека подписана Port.ru


Pinch - хитрая штука. Отправьте всё равно.

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ananas

> Я обратил внимание, что ко мне на ящик mail.ru много спам-писем приходило, а в строке *КОМУ* этих писем числился совсем не мой электронный адрес. Поэтому в настройках ящика добавил фильтр с правилом 
> *Если* пришедшее письмо в поле *Кому* не содержит *адрес моего ящика,без @mail.ru* то *Поместить* это  письмо в папку *Корзина*. Практически весь спам в корзине.


спасибо. я когда узнал об этом переходе, специально выключил все индивидуальные фильтры, что бы ради интереса глянуть, как новый общий антиспам будет трудиться.

пока не очень. но по-моему тут львиная доля спама из-за политики самого провайдера. мэйлру на мыло...

----------

